# 09 Defy Adv 1 and carbon stem spacers



## UPSguy (Mar 27, 2011)

I just picked up a new leftover 09 Defy Adv 1 and it made the trip from NJ to OH with only 3 of the 4 (I assume) carbon stem spacers. It has a 10mm, 7mm and 5mm. Was the fourth one supposed to be another 5 or maybe a 2.5?

I sure hope I didn't screw up. 2 years ago I got a 09 defy alliance 1 medium. I always sort of regretted not getting an all carbon bike. I also thought that my height (5'10") fell right between Giants M and M/L. Found this new ML adv 1 and had to take the plunge. I think I should be able to make this fit good. The medium just looks small to me.

Thanks for any answers to the spacer question.


----------



## UPSguy (Mar 27, 2011)

Actually now I don't think I am missing a spacer but something else. Hopefully the pics will help diagnos the problem.

The first photo shows my 09 defy alliance 1 with an aluminum cane creek set up. Clearly the top cap pushes down on the spacer stack.









The 2nd photo shows the 09 defy advanced 1 with carbon fiber cane creek set up. the top cap (or whatever it is called) is a different style than the aluminum one and really doesn't push down on the spacers









The 3rd pic shows that the spacer stack is above the steerer tube so I can't add another spacer. What is missing?


----------



## BarkingDog (Sep 23, 2009)

not sure that i can help you figure out your problem.
I have the same bike, same year, in size L.
The stack is 4 spacers.


----------



## UPSguy (Mar 27, 2011)

BarkingDog said:


> not sure that i can help you figure out your problem.
> I have the same bike, same year, in size L.
> The stack is 4 spacers.


What size are the 4 spacers? that would be a great help.


----------

